# Orignal Plot In Fantasy Literature?



## Nyrotic (Aug 25, 2008)

So lately I've had this itch to write, specifically a fantasy novel. After going through some story ideas in my head and having them chopped up at this writing forum I frequent, I thought I might broaden my sources. Admittedly, many of you may not be writers, or readers for that matter, however due to our martial arts training of all types and degrees I believe that many of you have a very well-developed view of yourself and the world around you. So I come to you all in my hour of need, if any of you have any advice on creating an original plot for a fantasy story, or even an idea you haven't seen done to death that you wouldn't mind sharing, please help!

With respect
Nyro


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish I had any talent for writing. As much as I read I would have thought some would have worn off onto me by now, but, no. 
Good luck! Remember, originality is nice, but, Harry Potter is alleged to be less than original and it has made Rowling WEALTHY...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I wish I had any talent for writing. As much as I read I would have thought some would have worn off onto me by now, but, no.
> Good luck! Remember, originality is nice, but, Harry Potter is alleged to be less than original and it has made Rowling WEALTHY...


 

He's kinda right-there's derivative stuff in every genre. The real trick to writing a novel..is _writing a novel_. Come up with a plot, some characters, and write it all down-that's something the people who cut it to shreds for you have probably never done, and neither will you if you let what other people have to  say stand in your way.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 26, 2008)

I dunno about writing, I never have the patience for more than a short story. But I would recommend looking at an author called Mark Chadbourn for inspiration. Check out his books, they will blow your mind.


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2008)

Thread moved to the Library.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 26, 2008)

IMO, it doesn't matter if the plot is all that original, as long as the writing is good and the characters are well-defined.  As in, made to seem like real people rather than, "ok, here's the thief, this guy's the wizard, that one over there is the stoic warrior out to avenge his village."  Genre fiction is like the blues - you're riffing over the same three chords as everybody else, let's see how much feeling you can put into it.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 26, 2008)

Nyrotic said:


> ...if any of you have any advice on creating an original plot for a fantasy story, or even an idea you haven't seen done to death that you wouldn't mind sharing, please help!



There isn't a damn thing written today or in at least a few hundred years (probably longer) that hasn't been shamelessly cribbed from dozens or more sources.  Character arcs, themes, plot devices...it's all been done, all that varies are the details and how the stolen bits are combined.  You could write a fantasy novel with plot details that no one else has ever dreamed up and it could still be boringly derivative.

So, the greats steal, but they steal _well_.  Pull inspiration (steal) from unusual sources and put something together that hasn't been seen yet.  A good example is Susanna Clarke's "Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell" which put a tale of magic and fantasy inside the very done to death structure and setting of a Victorian novel.  Despite the clear antecedents, the book was fantastic and "original."

Write well, too.  Even pulp can be excellent stuff if you develop your characters well and write clearly and vividly.  It also doesn't hurt to have something to say.  Explore themes that say something about the human condition.  Don't just have another wizards and dragons fest with no point behind it.  That's just fan service stuff, and it won't widely resonate.

So mine interesting sources.  Look at obscure religious and cultural traditions for interesting themes and devices.  A fantasy book I'm reading now uses Cornish mythology for inspiration.

Good luck too, you'll need it.  Oh, and I won't share any interesting stolen bits, because I want to write my own novel someday.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2008)

Very good advice, *EH*.  It is a sad truism that there is nothing new under the sun and that there are only seven stories that are endlessly retold.

Fiction is like music, there is only so much that can be done with the available 'tools' that is any good.  What marks the consumable from the dross is that indefinable spark that sets it apart.  Noone can tell you what it is, somewhat like love but we know it when we see it.

Hone your tools and see what you can create.  Find out what your weaknesses are and file them down; find out what your strengths are and play to them.  For example, in my writing, what is atrociously weak is dialogue.  I just can't write it well, I dont know why.  What is good in my verbal daubings is descriptive prose.  I can describe a scene and actions quite well.  That's because I see it in my head and write what I 'see'.

The best advice I was ever given on this subject was from my 'O' level English Lit. teacher many moons ago:  Write what you know.


----------



## tahuti (Aug 26, 2008)

To keep motivated http://www.nanowrimo.org/


----------

